# Is this a Green Tree Frog?



## Tigerlily (May 7, 2015)

I found him in Surfers Paradise GC, clinging to the middle of a giant wall with not much vegetation nearby at all. I can't imagine where in the neighbourhood he could have come from... I'm 98% sure he's a GTF but I couldn't find any photos of juveniles (assuming from his size) with these white spots so I'm curious if maybe he's an adult of a different breed. He was a lot leaner than the photo shows. Is it normal for them to just randomly hang out in the open like that?

I did look at some frog ID sites but I wanted confirmation. Thanks in advance


----------



## eipper (May 8, 2015)

Yes a green tree frog- let him go back where you found him they often live on buildings


----------



## Tigerlily (May 8, 2015)

Cheers [MENTION=7935]eipper[/MENTION] - I left him there and only held him for the photo. I've heard of them being around buildings/bathrooms etc, but where do you think they breed when there's no water around?


----------



## spotTed (May 8, 2015)

They thrive in urban settings. Not many predators and plenty of food. The lights attract the insects at night and plenty of feral Asian geckos around. It probably hitch hiked in but will still probably thrive.


----------

